# Itemdarstellung auf der HP



## Gissmo (26. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob es möglich ist die Icons oder den Icontext ins eigene Forum zu integrieren.
Damals in meiner alten Gilde war es über Blasc möglich.
Die Befehle waren glaube ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und [itemicon]xxx[/itemicon].
Es wäre gut wenn ihr uns helfen könntet den das verlinken auf die Blascseite nur um einen Trank sich anzuschauen ist sehr nervig.

Danke ..und frohe Feiertage


----------



## Roran (26. Dezember 2006)

Gissmo schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich wollte mal Fragen ob es möglich ist die Icons oder den Icontext ins eigene Forum zu integrieren.
> Damals in meiner alten Gilde war es über Blasc möglich.
> Die Befehle waren glaube ich
> ...


Alchimie


----------



## Gissmo (26. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort , aber leider hat es mir nicht weitergeholfen.
Ich wollte nicht de Link auf die Blasc-Seite , sondern ich möchte ganz gerne 
das das Item im Forum angezeigt wird .Ich habe schon erste Schritte gelesen und zwar heist der Titel Blasc Itemviewer.
Bei uns Funktioniert es aber leider nicht, da ich nur hier anfrage ob es möglich ist , wäre ich über ein paar Tips dankbar die ich unserem Webdesigner dann weiterleite.

Thx


----------



## Rascal (26. Dezember 2006)

Sowas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gissmo (26. Dezember 2006)

Ja genau , ich erinnere mich das man es entweder so als Icon , wie du es gepostet hat oder einen Text zB "Erheblicher Manatrank " und wenn dann mit der Maus drüber gegangen ist , sind die Stats sichtbar geworden.

Danke für die schnellen Antworten

P.S. Wir benutzen ein Woltlab  Burning Board .


----------



## MasterCassim1 (26. Dezember 2006)

Bei einem WBB könnte ich dir evtl. helfen. Habe Itemstats selbst bei mir am laufen. Falls du Infos brauchst schreib mir per ICQ (229-632-817) oder Mail an tobiasf@onlinehome.de


----------



## Gissmo (26. Dezember 2006)

Danke , wir melden uns bei dir .....


----------

